# Tagged out on Bucks for 2016!! Update with Kansas Kill !!



## OmenHonkey (Oct 27, 2016)

I was lucky enough to close out my Buck kills this year! The Good Lord has surely blessed me!! I killed the 9 pt (1st pic)on Saturday the 22nd at about 7:30 A.M. He was the only deer I saw that morning. I killed the 10 pt. yesterday evening feeding on some acorns right outside his bedding area. Yesterday was the first sit in that particular lock-on. We leave for KS on the 3rd of November I sure do hope my streak continues!! Good luck on your seasons, I will be filming and trying to get my daughter on a bruiser she missed this past Sunday evening!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 27, 2016)

Very nicely done sir! Congrats on a fine season so far


----------



## JWarren (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats!

Great bucks.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

Dang Tim, You gett'n it done. 2 good ones in 1 wk. Kansas better watch out. Good luck.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Dang Tim, You gett'n it done. 2 good ones in 1 wk. Kansas better watch out. Good luck.



Thanks buddy, I hope I can get it done out there this year!! KS has not been to kind to me over the years.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 27, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Very nicely done sir! Congrats on a fine season so far



Thank you sir !!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 27, 2016)

JWarren said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Great bucks.



Thank you !!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats on both of your bow whitetail blessings from above.  Hope the Great Plains of Kansas are good to you & your crew.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 27, 2016)

Great job congrats


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 27, 2016)

Two great bucks. Congrats!


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dang good season.Congrats!!


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 27, 2016)

congrats on 2 fine bucks!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice ! Congrats on a great season.


----------



## Duff (Oct 27, 2016)

Beautiful bucks!! Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## reelx11 (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats on your bucks! What bow did you arrow both bucks?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 27, 2016)

I have a PSE Decree, I love this Bow. Yes they are both Bow kills.


----------



## Echo (Oct 27, 2016)

You're on fire. Omenhonkey! Absolute stud bucks you got yourself there - Congrats!!


----------



## bdrum419 (Oct 27, 2016)

wow.. smashin em!


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow, congrats again.  The 2nd one is a bruiser.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice job on the bucks!


----------



## sutton1 (Oct 27, 2016)

That is awesome. Congrats


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 27, 2016)

Aint nothing wrong with either one of those!! congrats on 2 fine Ga. bucks and good luck in Kansas


----------



## Blisterapine (Oct 27, 2016)

Very nice and great picture!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 27, 2016)

Great job. You do remember inviting me to go hunting don't you?&#55357;&#56839;&#55357;&#56839;&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## 100hunter (Oct 27, 2016)

Way to go.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 27, 2016)

Great year!! Congrats my friend!


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good stuff!!!!


----------



## uturn (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow

Congratulations!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 28, 2016)

You had a very blessed season, good luck in kansas, i will be there the third week in november. Congrats.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations on a great season.


----------



## Duckhawk05 (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats! Good luck with the rest of your season, be safe traveling!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Attaboy... Honkey. You're on fire.. I'm sure it'll carry over to Kansas. Good luck out there!


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33 (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice deer congrats


----------



## hrstille (Oct 28, 2016)

Pile em up man. You on pace to have a heck of a season


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 28, 2016)

Way to go Omen!  I head out to Kansas in the morning, will be there thru the 4th then up to Nebraska till the 11th.  Wish I had filled my GA tags already.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks folks !! I'll bump this thread if i kill out west. Ya'll keep your eyes out for it. Good luck to you all and hunt safe !!


----------



## Dowis1974 (Oct 28, 2016)

That's awesome man congrats on 2 studs! I also leave for Kansas on the 3rd for 2 weeks I hope we have some good cool weather. Good luck out there.


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 28, 2016)

Way to go! That big ten is a VERY fine deer!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Oct 28, 2016)

Good looking bucks Congrads on successful hunts.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2016)

*Congrats*

Congrats - two very nice bucks!!!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Oct 30, 2016)

That is impressive! Good luck in Ks!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Folks!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Nov 14, 2016)

Kansas Baby!!! I saw so many 3 1/2 year olds that were bigger than this guy (Horn Wise) But I wanted to kill a mature deer. He's a great 8 pt. I'm tickled and can't wait to see what next year holds!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 14, 2016)

You look older as the season wears on! The lack of sleep really does it to you. LOL Congrats man, great deer


----------



## rbuck2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 14, 2016)

Congrats again.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 15, 2016)

Way to go X3!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Nov 15, 2016)

The Arrow Guru said:


> You look older as the season wears on! The lack of sleep really does it to you. LOL Congrats man, great deer



Lol. I was pretty tired. At 42 I can still hang with the best of them though.


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 20, 2016)

What a season, congrats!


----------



## Echo (Nov 20, 2016)

Another fine buck, OmenHonkey! Congrats!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow.  Great season!  Congrats!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you Gentlemen!!


----------

